# Center Console boats?



## stickman (Apr 17, 2012)

How many of you run a center console bay boat in fresh water? And what is it? Looking to get a 21' for Livingston and around. Any if I had it to do over again I would do / not do ?????


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

Center console is fine, just as long as you watch your casting backhand? If you don't, you will have the backlash from 773H?


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

My boat is a Pathfinder 20, center console with a Yamaha V-Max 150. I got the boat because I can do all myth types of fishing using it. I pretty much am a 50:50 ratio of freshwater to saltwater fisherman and this boat is a perfect hybrid. Not too big for bass fishing, but big enough to go in the open bay or lake with mild chop.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I run a 17' Dargel Scout tunnel bay boat in freshwater, usually Lake Livingston, Kickapoo area. I wouldn't think of getting on the big part of the lake on a windy day. Livingston storms can come up in a moment's time.


----------



## Dmelcher (Apr 20, 2010)

18ft Kenner with a 90 hp Four Stroke Mercury. I fish Conroe, Sommerville, Galveston & E Matty. Love my boat, I feel very safe in it and would not trade it for anything else.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I ran a 18ft CC Xpress but just sold it. Taking delivery on a CC 21ft NauticStar in a couple weeks. I'm wanting something with a V hull to take the chop better. I fish Livingston and the bay. 
I hit the console a few times on my backcast bass fishing, but it wasn't a big problem. The Nautic Star grab rail folds down and the windshield comes off easy. If you think it may be a problem, look for that feature. I really don't like to sit down in the boat and drive. Prefer to stand so I can see better.


----------



## Kenner81 (Feb 20, 2013)

*CC Boats*

I run a 21" Kenner. Its been a really good boat for both fresh and salt water. It's pretty much all purpose. I have crappie fished in creeks and fished the jetties and everything in between ........ all out of the same boat. I have owned 18' Center console boats and do not beleive that they give you the same ride as a 21' boat does. The added length makes for a much better ride.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

When I moved here from Louisiana and was a alum boat kinda guy I wanted to buy a bass boat. Someone on this site convinced me to buy a bay boat instead. Best advise ever. I have a 19ft kenner with 24V 70# motor. I have been trapped at smith point in galv and went thru waves the Alaska crab guys would enjoy getting back. I have fished Livingston and Conroe and always felt safe. I run safely thru rough water and have bass boats shut down and can't follow. Buy a kenner -- very dry boat. You will not be sorry.


----------



## Sumpunsfishey43 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Have an 18 1/2 Kenner, have owned around 40 boats over my life and Kenner is the very best if all.*


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

I have a 19' Bay Stealth with a Yamaha 150 and love it. I had a Bass Tracker and this boat makes me feel a lot safer on rough water than the low riding tracker. I suck at fishing but at least I feel safe.:spineyes:


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I have a Skeeter ZX2200 I use on Texoma and is by far the best and most comfortable boat I've ever fished from.Gonna drag it to Rockport this month.It's 22' with a Yamaha 200.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

Kenner81 said:


> I run a 21" Kenner. Its been a really good boat for both fresh and salt water. It's pretty much all purpose. I have crappie fished in creeks and fished the jetties and everything in between ........ all out of the same boat. I have owned 18' Center console boats and do not beleive that they give you the same ride as a 21' boat does. The added length makes for a much better ride.


_*Great boat, I had a 21ft. Kenner from 2001-2005. Sold it but, it was the greatest all around CC I could of asked for. Made quite a few trips on Lake Houston, San Jac river, Luces bayou, Galveston, jettys, Matty, Conroe. There are times when I really miss it, like right now!!! :headknock
*_


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Here is my CC ---good on the lakes and bay---no problem--safe and dry boat--130 Evin on back runs like a scalded ape.--lots of room--fish 4 folks no problem.

swamp and Crew:texasflag


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Sure like your T-top Swampus.The only thing my boat needs.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

I have a 21' Kenner, very happy with it. I fish fresh and salt water including offshore to 30-40 miles. Only thing I'd do different is buying a white hull, it shows every speck of dirt, scuffs and scratches show forever. At times in bright sunlight, it gives an almost blinding glare off of white deck. The outside of the hull picks up and shows a green watermark after being in the lake for just a few hours. A bathroom cleaner "The Works" takes off the green watermark, I think it's the same chemical as some of the hull cleaners that sell for 10-15 times the cost. Thinking about getting the ground rubber flooring added to help with glare and scuffs. Center console if just fine, if your a wildman with casts, just lay your rods down on the deck when you get to your fishing spot, problem solved!-Mike


----------



## Croaker slinger (Feb 10, 2011)

I run a 25 transport , in Amistad all the time it's perfect for running the big water and up the Rio Grande 25 miles, Amistad is deep and can get like the Gulf.


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

I run a 22 ft Panga, from Brazos rivers above Granbury and Whitney, to lake Proctor, to offshore for Kings. Would not change a thing except maybe a T-top someday!!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

peckerwood said:


> Sure like your T-top Swampus.The only thing my boat needs.


I am looking into adding a Sun Brella extinction for the front that can be retracted and extended when anyone needs some e-xtra shade on a long day on the water. Very practical.

swamp


----------



## stickman (Apr 17, 2012)

Sounds like all are happy. Are there any options that you feel like are needs or have to have.


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

Lowrance HDS, pop-up cleats, and "many" rod holders, both verticals on the console, rocket lancher behind the leaning post, and adjustable (Roberts) along the gunnels for trolling and drifting. Other than that, mine's pretty stripped down and minimal.


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

I bass fish a lot outta my 21'shoalcat. I love all the room and no sides!! Of you've ever read anything about cats you know the ruff water capabilities. Go from bass fishing to snapper fishing off shore!! No problems! Fish four people with ease.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

I've got a 22' SeaPro CC and love it for fresh or salt. There are lots of good CC boats. If I did it over again, I would get an "unlined" interior, without the gloss finish. It's like cleaning a giant white bathtub when cleaning it up. Go for the splattered rough finish on the interior for ease of cleanup. Other than that, I feel very secure in that boat and it fishes great.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Had I not gotten my side console so cheaply, I was gonna go with the center console.


----------



## txcrittergitter (Feb 6, 2013)

I recently got a 22 ft. Majek Extreme. I live in Corpus so the majority of my fishing is in the salt flats along the King Ranch Shoreline/Baffin area, but I hit the lakes for bass, crappie, whites ect too. Profile and speed of a bass boat (78 mph with a yamaha 250 SHO), but will run in less than a foot of water. Handles 3 foot plus chop extremely well. There's really not one perfect boat for everything, but if you are looking to fish fresh and salt out of the same boat, shallow "V" with a jack plate will get ya there.


----------

